# My very special boy!



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

My friend has just sent me this picture she found on her camera! It was taken end of last year after a mammoth long walk and I'd put Cromwell in the van with his fluffy coat on to warm up. He's now 15 but apart from the blood disorder that causes his nose, eyes and ears to ulcerate he's fit as a flea (don't let those sad eye's fool you this dog is a nutter!!!)

I just think it's a beautiful picture and it makes me proud of what we've been through together. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Bless him, that really made me smile (i got no blobbies left today )


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

aww how cute is that.! What a lovely looking dog :biggrin:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh bless there so faithful. His a gorg boy. xxxxkisses to you puppy dog. Hes a very good age bless him.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww bless him hes lovely he looks so snug in his blanket x


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Awwww bless him he looks lovely & very comfy


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rainy said:


> Bless him, that really made me smile (i got no blobbies left today )


i'll blob for you yet again


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He looks very cozy and comfy.
Great pic of a great dog:thumbup:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Cromwell looks soooo snuggley and content. suz


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

Now that looks really comfy


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww what a cute photo.xx


----------

